# what gear is everybody using this year?



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

I was just wondering what gear you guys are using to take down that big ole buck or bull? what bows, arrows, broadheads, etc. as for me i will be using a pse bowmadness xl set at 70lbs, with cableas stalker arrows and t3 heads for deer.. feel free to share to chime in


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

hoyt carbon element set at 74#. easton axis arrows and Rage/T3 heads (depending on distance  )


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoyt,gold tips arrows with a muzzy3 3 blade 100gr at the end.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

PSE Thunderbolt X @ 70#, Easton Axis, Rage. Question on the post above, can you explain your preferrence of the Rage or T3 depending on the distance. Does one do better than the other? Just curious.


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

56#@28" Blacktail recurve, 585 gr Surewood Shaft douglas fir arrows I made.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Snag32 said:


> 56#@28" Blacktail recurve, 585 gr Surewood Shaft douglas fir arrows I made.


Ahhh, a Blacktail recurve, from the spawn and expert bowyer Jim Brackenberry. Wes Wallace and Blacktail bowyers were taught by Jim to make some of the finest bows around. You have a fine and treasured bow my friend. I bet it shoots just as sweet as my Shadow that Jim made me, if not better.
I'll be shooting the same longbow I made back when I was a bowyer. Port Orford cedar shafts footed with Cocobolo and Zwicky Black Diamond Delta heads.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mike Bird custom Longbow. 50# @ 27" 550 grain Cedar Arrow with a 160 grain Snuffer.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful job on the arrows Tex! Your a true artist with both your taxidermy and your arrows. Well done.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

47# Ben Pearson Hunter, I got new back in 1967. 2117 Easton arrows with 200gr Eskimo broad heads.


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

There are still trad guys in Utah! Good to see. Minor correction....Norm Johnson, owner of Blacktail Bows, never did work with or for Jim like Wes did. Norm was a friend of Jim's and they talked once in awhile about making bows just like any two guys sharing a passion would.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice Trad gear guys. One of these days I will make the plunge and give up the training wheels.

For me this year it will be my Hoyt AM35, Easton 340 FMJ's, and 100 gr 4 blade muzzys.

Mark


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

70# Bowtech Allegiance with speed modules, Gold Tips, G5 85gr broadheads for antelope

65# Bowtech Allegiance with smooth-draw modules, Gold Tips, G5 125gr broadheads for deer and elk




Kinda reminds me of the old saying "A man with 2 watches never knows what time it is".


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

70# Fred Bear Truth 2. Gold Tip Hunter XT, Grim Reaper Fixed blades. Elk and deer tag this year.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Mathews Monster, Gold Tip Pros, EPEK 125's ...the killing machine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

kailey29us said:


> PSE Thunderbolt X @ 70#, Easton Axis, Rage. Question on the post above, can you explain your preferrence of the Rage or T3 depending on the distance. Does one do better than the other? Just curious.


because of the Rages larger surface area, it creates more wind drag in flight. they fly exactly like my field points out to 60 yards. beyond that, they start hitting lower and lower then my field points will. T3s have a smaller profile that resembles a field point more accurately, so they create less drag and will consistantly shoot closer to my field point groups out past 60 yards. both heads are great and if used properly, will do the job every time. they all have the advantaes and disadvantages.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

PSE Baby G, 74#, Gold Tip Hunter XT, Muzzy 3 blade 100 gr for deer and elk.


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hoyt Vulcan. 60# carbon express hunters epek 100 gr. With badlands pack and bino case.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Ten-Point Wicked Ridge Warrior, Carbon express bolt w/ 125gr Rage broadhead. Have not archery hunted for 9 years. Finally got my purpleheart left shoulder replaced. Got diablility permit for crossbow in Utah and Mississippi. Can't wait to get out again here and back home in Mississippi this Fall.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ram2h2o said:


> Ten-Point Wicked Ridge Warrior, Carbon express bolt w/ 125gr Rage broadhead. Have not archery hunted for 9 years. Finally got my purpleheart left shoulder replaced. Got diablility permit for crossbow in Utah and Mississippi. Can't wait to get out again here and back home in Mississippi this Fall.


SWEET! Hopefully soon you wont need to be on disability to shoot a crossbow in Utah.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Mission eliminator 63#, gold tip pro hunter, cabelas lazer minimag 90 gr.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Bowtech 101st Airborne 70#, Easton A/C/C 340, Trophy Taker Shuttle T-Lock 100gr
425 gr arrow @ 296 fps

or 

Elite Z-28 67#, Victory 400, Slick Trick Standard 100gr
375 gr arrow @ 290 fps

any suggestions?


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Hoyt Katera XL @ #60 with ICS Carbon Hunter shafts w/blazers and Fuse Cybex broadheads


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Archery Research @70# with FMJ arrows and 100 grain Wac'em


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Alpha Max 35 @67lbs with FMJ 340's, 100 grain EPEK or Grim Reaper. Just put on the Fuse Ultra Rest and am stoked on that. Sitka or Core4Element clothing and trying out some new Crispi boots or Vasque trailrunners. 

I'm still contemplating a pack - would be curious to know what packs guys are using out there. I have a Blacks Creek Featherlight Barbarian for packing in but use a Badlands Diablo with a few custom straps/changes for day hunts.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

70# Bowtech 82nd airborn, 400g fmj,s and thinking of trying T3 broadheads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

ktowncamo said:


> I'm still contemplating a pack - would be curious to know what packs guys are using out there. I have a Blacks Creek Featherlight Barbarian for packing in but use a Badlands Diablo with a few custom straps/changes for day hunts.


Badlands 2200 is my favorite all around pack


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

ktowncamo said:


> Alpha Max 35 @67lbs with FMJ 340's, 100 grain EPEK or Grim Reaper. Just put on the Fuse Ultra Rest and am stoked on that. Sitka or Core4Element clothing and trying out some new Crispi boots or Vasque trailrunners.
> 
> I'm still contemplating a pack - would be curious to know what packs guys are using out there. I have a Blacks Creek Featherlight Barbarian for packing in but use a Badlands Diablo with a few custom straps/changes for day hunts.


I have the 2200 and diablo. The 2200 is great for over night trips or if needed packing a quarter out. Now the diablo is my favorite pack I packed it around for a couple of weeks last year on the duton fully loaded and it fit great. Love everything about it. But I would go with badlands for sure.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Ross Cardiac, PSE Carbon Weave arrows, Wasp SST Boss 4-Blade


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

kill_'em_all said:


> ktowncamo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still contemplating a pack - would be curious to know what packs guys are using out there. I have a Blacks Creek Featherlight Barbarian for packing in but use a Badlands Diablo with a few custom straps/changes for day hunts.
> ...


+1 I like my 2200. Its a little big, but it carries well and is really helpful when you have to haul lots of stuff/meat.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

PSE Mach X, Gold Tips, Cabelas Mini Mags


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Browning Mirage 70# with Gold Tip arrows and 100gr. Innerloc broadheads.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Mathews Rezin #70, 55/75 XT Hunters, G5 Montec and Rage 2 blade both 100 gr. Outdoor Edge knives and Cabelas Elk and Deer bags.


----------

